# upright



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am bout to move to MX and im taking the brute and all my crap to. The question is can I put the bike standing up?? This will give me some more room. Also is it better to put most of the weight in the front or back when towing long distances ?

Thanks 

Truck 05 f150 4x4 crew
Trailer 6x12


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

try yo center the load just alittle tounge heavey, too much weight on rear of trailor will pick the rear of the truck up loseing traction , to far farward will lessen steering control, on wet roads


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

good info thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No. The front cylinder will go dry. Bad for the bike. But agree w/ centering the load. But if you have to have more weight either side, forward is better.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I could flip back and pour oil into the carbs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's your bike. Your call. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I know I've seen several bikes loaded on a large gooseneck trailers upright and headed to Marengo or Mud Nats.

I have never done it however.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't stand mine on the rear rack and haul it, but yeah I've seen a few of em that way myself. I agree with P though, its gonna drain every drop of oil out of the front cylinder.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I possibly would do it if needed be but I would definitely let it sit for a while and also probably pour some oil in front and rear rocker covers to lube everything back up


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

It wouldnt drain the oil out of the top end any worse than sitting for a long period. If you're worried about it I would let it sit for a half hour then disable the spark and just crank it over for 30 or 40 seconds. That would get oil back to where it needs to be.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Wouldent the oil seep through the rear cyclender rings and fill the jug ?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

its a 30 hr drive if that helps. it wouldn't be sitting for week.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If it were me and I Had to stand it up. Understand you don't want to make that drive twice. I would drain everything before I stood it up. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

wmredneck said:


> If it were me and I Had to stand it up. Understand you don't want to make that drive twice. I would drain everything before I stood it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed: That would be the best thing to, put a tag on the handle bars that says add oil before you start it just I case you forget.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats a good i dear


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Agreed: That would be the best thing to, put a tag on the handle bars that says add oil before you start it just I case you forget.


X2^^^^^

Sent from my C771


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

This might be a blonde ? but where is MX?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

huatulco mexico ,Its like a corona add every day .


----------

